# Talented Chinook Pilot in A'Stan



## Jorkapp (9 Mar 2008)

Something I Stumbled upon:

http://www.cellar.org/iotd.php?threadid=16791


----------



## Inch (9 Mar 2008)

The date on that site is not accurate. I first saw that photo a few years ago.


----------



## JSR OP (9 Mar 2008)

Ya, that's been around for a couple of years.  Here is it is at UrbanLegends.com

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_rooftop_helicopter_landing.htm


----------



## Sf2 (9 Mar 2008)

photoshopped


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Mar 2008)

Not to take anything away from CW3 Murphy, but that is pretty standard for the Chinook...hovering with just light weight on the aft gear.  Notwithstanding that the Chinook's airframe is more than 55' long, what counts is where you put the ramp!  8)


----------



## HItorMiss (9 Mar 2008)

427 SOAS can and do, do some amazing stuff with the Griffon airfarme and I mean some really out there things..trust me on that one.

The Griffon might not be able to get a Bn worth of guys somewhere but what it does do for some people it does REALLY REALLY well!


----------



## beenthere (9 Mar 2008)

As GTG said it's nothing special. Sort of an incomplete landing. They are probably also maintaining lots of lift as that building wouldn't hold much weight. In the text there's a reference to landing in the water and allowing water into the cargo compartment so a boat can be driven in for pickup. We did that with our Chinooks as well but improved on it by fabricating a watertight dam that could be installed foreward of the ramp hinge so that the ramp could be lowered and the rear of the helicopter dipped deeper in the water without flooding the cargo compartment. It kept the boat prop from gashing the floor. We used an Avon inflatable boat for practice. We also did the same maneuver with the CH-113. Fun! ;D


----------



## beenthere (9 Mar 2008)

As for spectacular landings I was on a CH-113 that "landed" like that at Niagara Falls with the main gear in the water at the top of the falls and the foreward part of the helicopter overhanging the drop. Was that a dumb thing to do? No. The helicopter was flying so there was no danger of the water pushing it over the falls.


----------



## benny88 (10 Mar 2008)

beenthere said:
			
		

> As for spectacular landings I was on a CH-113 that "landed" like that at Niagara Falls with the main gear in the water at the top of the falls and the foreward part of the helicopter overhanging the drop. Was that a dumb thing to do? No. The helicopter was flying so there was no danger of the water pushing it over the falls.



 : I hope it wasn't doing a boat recovery there.  

     Exactly what the hell *were* you doing there?


----------



## beenthere (10 Mar 2008)

Back in the 70's the PM of that time didn't like the military but he did like to use military helicopters to visit his citizens and get lots of exposure,photo ops and so on. Before each of his visits we did a trip to check out all of the landing sites and discuss the visit with local officials, police and others who would be involved. A one day visit to an area involved 2 or 3 days of advance visits to the places involved to make sure that there were no major obstacles or loose things in the landing areas that would get blown over by rotor wash and cause embarrassment to himself. 
We were doing a RECCE of places in the Niagara Pensula for a visit and had some local police with us and the aircraft commander wanted to do something special so we did some flying around the falls area. The excuse was to provide them with a good look at the area of the river upstream of the falls so that they would have a better knowledge of the area in the event of having to perform a rescue. Our squadron was also tasked for SAR operations in the area during that time. Who could ever question such great cooperation and using the opportunity to check out the falls area in case we were called out for a SAR mission at the falls?
The visits were a great opportunity to see the BS and skulduggery involved in polotics up close but I won't elaborate. The excellent accommodations, meals and transportation provided by host communities and business were great. The presentation bottle of skid row wine from Jordan's Niagara factory was appalling.


----------

